# Charging lawn mower battery



## ryanb1818 (Aug 1, 2018)

Hey all. Question, I left my lawn mower key turned on after I closed the gas line valve to run it out last week. Went to do my weekly mowing today and mower won't turn over at all. I have a battery charger but not sure what setting to put it at since I'm unfamiliar with lawn mower batteries and rather not get acid shot at me. So for peace of mind 
Battery type: 
Normal/Auto or Deep cycle- I figured normal

Function: 
Charge or Start- Charge

Settings 
100a start or 15a 12v or 2a auto or 15a 6v manual 
Not sure on the settings


----------



## NightShiftNinja (Jun 15, 2019)

You could probably hook it up as a start. Let it sit for a minute or 2 and then start the lawnmower.. using it will charge it the rest of the way.

That's the way I would do it. I have also boosted my lawnmower with my truck when it was dead in the back shed with now power nearby.

Disclaimer: it's not my fault of you wreck something.... &#128521;


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Settings would be Normal, Charge, 2a Auto (2 amperes, automatic = trickle charge) - only jump it if you have to use it now.

Lawn mower batteries are very similar to motorcycle or ATV batteries. You want to slowly charge them back up, over time.

Set the charger on 2 amps Auto and let it run overnight. It will recharge and be ready to go. I do this on all my equipment.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Low and slow. Or Jump starting with another battery/vehicle won't hurt it. But 2a back up to full charge is best. Just don't try charging it at 100a.


----------



## ryanb1818 (Aug 1, 2018)

Thank you for the responses. I did it at 2a and have had it on all night. Just checked right now before going to bed and it turned right over. Thanks again!


----------

